# Prices .



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

So I have been having a conversation with a friend , and I was asking him about tarantula pricing . I was on a topic about a Maracaba sling from Steve . I was asking my friend "Wow , why aren't they so expensive and so cheap?" we had a nice conversation . Then I moved onto the balfouri . I have always thought that the metallica is better looking than the balfouri , yet they aren't so expensive , and I also always thought the versicolor is better looking than the metallica , so that leaves the balfouri at the bottom of the list , yet , they are the most expensive and the versicolor is the most cheap ?

     Thats other peoples opinions of course , but I dont see why the versicolor isnt expensive ? I know in a couple of years , the metallica will be 40 dollars as slings . The whole pricing thing is just confusing period .


----------



## Redneck (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you being serious about asking why the balfouri & metallica cost more than a versicolor? 

Wow.. You dont pay attention to things do you?

Here.. So I am on topic.. Here is your answer...

The A. versicolor are easy to breed.. They are common.. They are everywhere...

The P. metallica & M. balfouri are not common.. Not many people have got a viable sac from either of these.. They are rare.. They are NOT everywhere... 

Answer you question? BTW... The search function still works...


----------



## Anubis77 (Aug 6, 2010)

Price isn't a function of color, fortunately.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

But metallica is just as easy to breed as any other pokie . Its not hard . They just need to do it . Im thinking people dont breed them because they are scared of loosing the male or something . They are just as easy to breed as any other pokie IMO . Same with balfouri . If you have a MM or more and a female (which I know people do) you should breed the . If you do , they're will be more and the price will go down ALOT . I know it already is , but this should be with ALL rare or uncommon ts . We need to breed them alot , sell them out , when those mature , mate them , and sell those slings .


----------



## Redneck (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> But metallica is just as easy to breed as any other pokie . Its not hard . They just need to do it . Im thinking people dont breed them because they are scared of loosing the male or something . They are just as easy to breed as any other pokie IMO .


Not from experiance.. But from actually reading.. They are not as easy as other pokies... 

Can I ask how you know how hard or easy they are to breed? How many have you bred?


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> But metallica is just as easy to breed as any other pokie . Its not hard . They just need to do it . Im thinking people dont breed them because they are scared of loosing the male or something . They are just as easy to breed as any other pokie IMO . Same with balfouri . If you have a MM or more and a female (which I know people do) you should breed the . If you do , they're will be more and the price will go down ALOT . I know it already is , but this should be with ALL rare or uncommon ts . We need to breed them alot , sell them out , when those mature , mate them , and sell those slings .



I'm sorry but unless you have experience in breeding, you are just talking out the wrong end of your body. 
Supply and demand runs prices. But most importantly people who purchase the supply drives the demand.

Why are you concerned with specimen prices that you don't even plan on getting? I never saw your PM requesting for any of my Rare specimens. And its *Maraca cabocla*


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have never bred them , but im pretty sure they shouldn't be too hard . Like , im pretty sure versicolor was pretty rare and expensive back then , but not now because people bred them , because they wanted them to be in the hobby more , and they bred them , and it happened .


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I have never bred them , but im pretty sure they shouldn't be too hard . Like , im pretty sure versicolor was pretty rare and expensive back then , but not now because people bred them , because they wanted them to be in the hobby more , and they bred them , and it happened .


Dude, sometimes....well most of the times... you talk nonsense. How long have you been in the hobby to speak with such confidence in what you are actually stating.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I have never bred them , but im pretty sure they shouldn't be too hard . Like , im pretty sure versicolor was pretty rare and expensive back then , but not now because people bred them , because they wanted them to be in the hobby more , and they bred them , and it happened .


Really? I am sure there are many highly experanced keepers out there with both sp. you think are so easy to breed.. Working their butt off trying to breed them.. 

Once someone learns all the ins & outs of each of these sp. maybe they will have more luck.. 

But for now.. It is a learning experiance for everyone..


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Dude, sometimes....well most of the times... you talk nonsense. How long have you been in the hobby to speak with such confidence in what you are actually stating.


Did you not read it right ? I said in the post above , probably . I never said I was sure . Alot of ts were preobably uncommon in the hobby . But not anymore because people bred them . And thats what some people need to so with the metallica and balfouri .



Redneck said:


> Really? I am sure there are many highly experanced keepers out there with both sp. you think are so easy to breed.. Working their butt off trying to breed them..
> 
> Once someone learns all the ins & outs of each of these sp. maybe they will have more luck..
> 
> But for now.. It is a learning experiance for everyone..


I think you have a very good point .


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Did you not read it right ? I said in the post above , probably . I never said I was sure . Alot of ts were preobably uncommon in the hobby . But not anymore because people bred them . And thats what some people need to so with the metallica and balfouri .


Well actually what I quoted was where you stated the words* "but im pretty sure they shouldn't be too hard"*

Which is why I stated what I did.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Well actually what I quoted was where you stated the words* "but im pretty sure they shouldn't be too hard"*
> 
> Which is why I stated what I did.


I was talking about the versicolor past though . I was saying I bet and think , but am not sure , that people probably used to think they were hard to breed .


----------



## Redneck (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> *But metallica is just as easy to breed as any other pokie . Its not hard . They just need to do it . Im thinking people dont breed them because they are scared of loosing the male or something . They are just as easy to breed as any other pokie IMO . Same with balfouri . If you have a MM or more and a female (which I know people do) you should breed the . If you do , they're will be more and the price will go down ALOT . I know it already is , but this should be with ALL rare or uncommon ts . We need to breed them alot , sell them out , when those mature , mate them , and sell those slings .*


I had to put it all in bold... There is nothing about the versi in there... All I am reading in this is nonsence.. Talking about how easy they are to breed.. Talking about how no one is really trying.. 

Cant say it wasnt said by you when it is all there in *bold*...


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I had to put it all in bold... There is nothing about the versi in there... All I am reading in this is nonsence.. Talking about how easy they are to breed.. Talking about how no one is really trying..
> 
> Cant say it wasnt said by you when is all there in *bold*...


But how do you know they are trying so hard ? I know Robc is ! Yeah , his first sac wasnt succsesful , but he is gonna pull the next one he gets a few days after its made , and they're will be a boost a little bit . Then the people who buy those are probably gonna try to get 2 or 3 and in the future if they get a male and female , they can breed those and sell them off . We just got to do it ALOT .


----------



## Redneck (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> But how do you know they are trying so hard ? I know Robc is ! Yeah , his first sac wasnt succsesful , but he is gonna pull the next one he gets a few days after its made , and they're will be a boost a little bit . Then the people who buy those are probably gonna try to get 2 or 3 and in the future if they get a male and female , they can breed those and sell them off . *We just got to do it ALOT *.


See.. This proves you know nothing about breeding..

You cant just "do it ALOT"..  You have to wait.. You have to know when the time is right.. When the male & female are READY.. They dont breed when the time is right for you, me, or anyone else.. 

Tarantulas breed when THEY are ready.. 

Are you saying that no one else that has these tarantulas are trying to breed them? The ones that are not trying probably have a reason not to.. 

Do you know what that reason is? I bet you dont..

But I bet they know why they are not trying.. 

Here is a hint.. The tarantulas are not ready... Or.. They rather not breed tarantulas.. Being that is their right.. They do not have to.. Its their tarantulas..


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

Redneck said:


> See.. This proves you know nothing about breeding..
> 
> You cant just "do it ALOT"..  You have to wait.. You have to know when the time is right.. When the male & female are READY.. They dont breed when the time is right for you, me, or anyone else..
> 
> ...


But it would be very helpful if they bred them


----------



## Redneck (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> But it would be very helpful if they bred them


I bet my collection that there are actually quite a few trying to breed these sp...

1) They are in it for money & know they can get alot of money off the sac..
2) They really care about the hobby & really want to see more of these in the hobby..

Its one of the reasons above..

Either way.. I am pretty sure there are alot of people actually trying to breed these species...


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I bet my collection that there are actually quite a few trying to breed these sp...
> 
> 1) They are in it for money & know they can get alot of money off the sac..
> 2) They really care about the hobby & really want to see more of these in the hobby..
> ...


I know they're are , but I also know that they're is probably some that have a MM and MF but dont breed them . Thats 1.) A waste of that males life if he has never been bred before , and 2.) Not helping the hobby much by not breeding them . If they did breed them , they would make a good 60 people happy .


----------



## super-pede (Aug 6, 2010)

hey smallara, have you ever bred any type of arachnid?


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

super-pede said:


> hey smallara, have you ever bred any type of arachnid?


Nope but am gonna with my rosea and versicolor pretty soon . All I have to do is find a MM for both , which shouldn't be too hard with these species .


----------



## super-pede (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Nope but am gonna with my rosea and versicolor pretty soon . All I have to do is find a MM for both , which shouldn't be too hard with these species .


Well I wish you good luck.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

super-pede said:


> Well I wish you good luck.


I hope you being serious


----------



## super-pede (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I hope you being serious


I am serious as.....as....Fran.Really good luck.I had no success with my versi.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

super-pede said:


> I am serious as.....as....Fran.Really good luck.I had no success with my versi.


Lol ill try my best !


----------



## super-pede (Aug 6, 2010)

don't let the more seasoned members pick on ya cause you're 12.you started at a good age and will be more experienced then some of the others that started later(around 20-30).


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 6, 2010)

not to even beat this drum any longer than it has been. Redneck is right, theres a search function to answer these questions you've come up with. AND to throw in my own 200ths of a dollar...when i last opened my mouth in a room full of "somebodies" i was kindly asked to sit down and shut up becuz i didnt know what i was talking about. the lesson i learned was P. metallica are harder to breed and yes due to people not wanting to lose their pride and joy its hard to just openly send it off not knowing the outcome. as for M. balfouri, from what ive learned the females have a ridiculously small sack. sometimes only a hand full of babies emerge. which is why the price on these species remains high.

so to jump the gun and say its easy to do (when u have no experience in the matter) is kind of foolish. ive been "trying" the breeding thing for almost 2 years now and ive gotten 1 unplanned sack (bought a gravid female) 2 viable 50/50's and tons upon tons of disappointments. i was breeding low ends and "easy" species at that. Good luck with your versi and rose hair, get pictures and keep records becuz the first dozen or so breeding attempts are simply trial and error (in my experience) and u can always look back to see what worked and what didnt


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> But how do you know they are trying so hard ? I know Robc is ! Yeah , his first sac wasnt succsesful , but he is gonna pull the next one he gets a few days after its made , and they're will be a boost a little bit .


Why does everyone worship Rob? He just has really good enclosures tutorials, he doesn't teach or inform anyone about anything (Not bad mouthing you Rob, you are way more knowledgeable than I am. I am just not sure about how your fans work.) :?


----------



## Falk (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder the same as Chocoboizm.


----------



## harmroelf (Aug 6, 2010)

Smallara u talk nonsense, but I congratulate u with the attention u got so far....


----------



## NikiP (Aug 6, 2010)

If I recall correctly, & someone can correct me if i'm wrong, but haven't several people said that the P. metallic numbers tend to run high in the male department? If you're trying to get new blood from different sacs & you have an issue of tons of males, I could see how breeding could be a major issue.



smallara98 said:


> Nope but am gonna with my rosea and versicolor pretty soon . All I have to do is find a MM for both , which shouldn't be too hard with these species .


Well, if what you're saying about the P. metallica & M. balfouri holds true to your own Ts, shouldn't you, like, already have MMs for your G. rosea & A. versicolor? Heck, shouldn't you have sacs by now? I thought you were looking to buy an A. bicoloratum.


----------



## CAK (Aug 6, 2010)

Redneck, Talon, I applaud you for not reaching out and slapping <edit>.  I recall his sentence that said Pokies are easy to breed, they just need to do it!


Ok smalls, I am sure you are in bed snuggled up to your Scooby Doo Blankie, but let me tell you this....   it is not easy!  In fact there is probably more luck in it than anything.  Me...   I don't have very good luck.  I have had probably 7 unsuccessful attempts with my first semi almost sort of successful attempt that is looking better but still only 40 other things can go wrong before I have slings.  

Believe me when I say this bubba, before you really start pissing people off...  You should just put the keyboard down and maybe just use the mouse for a bit and read.  To say this is "easy" when you have never done it before just slapped EVERY breeder BIG small and in between right in the face.

Joe - CAK


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 6, 2010)

I sat here and read the entire thread, and I have read several threads the OP has posted in and have REFRAINED from commenting, but this has got be his/her worst.

I like, 'some won't risk their male (P met), you have no clue, 'Just let them DO IT'....

I have never ever called anyone a troll, but you fit the bill to a T.

Read, ask intelligent Q's, and try learning from experienced T keepers, thats what I do.

I currently have two 5" P met females freshly molted and a fresh MM, I am reading all I can and asking all my friends who have attempted to breed them for any advice before I let them DO IT all they want.

Saving a MM  for fear of losing him is like taking your sister to the prom, your not getting kissed, and you Ain't getting lucky afterward.

I will never again even open a thread you start.

Go breed your versi and rosie, males are easy to find

PIG-


----------



## Moltar (Aug 6, 2010)

Smallara, I applaud your enthusiasm, really I do. But you have quite a bit to learn. I think you should definitely go right ahead and breed your versi and rose. Let us know a year from now how it worked out.

Bottom line; it is absolutely NOT as easy as you think. You don't just throw them in together and pull out baby spiders six months later. The female has to be freshly molted, well fed and just plain receptive. Sometimes the male is very skittish and won't do the deed. Mommas's will eat or abandon the sac for any of about 100 different reasons. Some species are very picky about temps and/or humidity. The list goes on and on.

I get that it is in the nature of someone as young as yourself to think you know everything about anything and argue your point until death but really, please do chill out. You're not making any friends like this. There are people here who have been doing this for many years, even decades; literally since before you were born. To have some kid with 2 or 3 T's come in here and say "Aww shucks, it's easy. Just do it" is downright insulting. You don't think they've been working on it?


And by the way, RobC is very good at what he does but if you really want to learn about breeding Poecilotheria you should search out and read some threads by Talkenlate04. He isn't very active with tarantula breeding any more but in a span of a few years he produced an incredible amount of sacs from several different species of Poecs. 

Search, read, learn, absorb and _then_ come run your mouth, once you have something to flap it about.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey smalls.  Keep the passion, keep learning, keep your' keyboard and mouse and stay on the site.  It's always appreciated to have more T enthusiasts.  However, for people using the search function finding posts without experience (People want to breed, spend a lot of money to get things right because they think its easy, then lose it because its hard) you may be providing them a disservice unless you have a little more knowledge and experience in those areas.

Keep on trucking little guy!  You'll be a great asset to this hobby at some point I'm sure.  Perhaps just give more advice on what you've learned empiracly?  At least then people will leave you alone and not "flame" you.


----------



## CAK (Aug 6, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> At least then people will leave you alone and not "flame" you.


Flaming?  We aren't flaming him.  He is doing a pretty good job making enemies on his own.



WARPIG said:


> Go breed your versi and rosie, males are easy to find
> 
> PIG-


In fact smalls...  I have a MM Rosie I will send you completely free of charge if you promise to post all of the details on how "easy" this really is.

Joe


----------



## Draiman (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Thats other peoples opinions of course , but I dont see why the versicolor isnt expensive ? I know in a couple of years , the metallica will be 40 dollars as slings .


Maybe, just maybe, because _A. versicolor_ has been established in the hobby for some time now, and is also easier to breed? 



smallara98 said:


> But metallica is just as easy to breed as any other pokie . *Its not hard . They just need to do it .* They are just as easy to breed as any other pokie IMO . *Same with balfouri .*


Thanks for the laugh! 

By the way, your (incorrect) punctuation is quite annoying to read.


----------



## Falk (Aug 6, 2010)

For some species you need first a freshly molted and willing female as you probably know, then if pairing goes well you might have to simulate rain season and then a dry season ect ect depends on the climate they come from and breeding period.
I know Phalagorn did it this way with _Theraphosa blondi_ many years ago and got over 170 sling from the sac. Must be a record:worship:

If you wanna get in to breeding project i think you should start with _B. albopilosum_ , _B. vagans_, _G. rosea_ (witch can take up to a years before a sac is made) and _A. versicolor_, _A. geniculata_.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

Falk said:


> For some species you need first a freshly molted and willing female as you probably know, then if pairing goes well you might have to simulate rain season and then a dry season ect ect depends on the climate they come from and breeding period.
> I know Phalagorn did it this way with _Theraphosa blondi_ many years ago and got over 170 sling from the sac. Must be a record:worship:
> 
> If you wanna get in to breeding project i think you should start with _B. albopilosum_ , _B. vagans_, _G. rosea_ (witch can take up to a years before a sac is made) and _A. versicolor_, _A. geniculata_.


I have 3 of those species , and next molt for the albopilosum , I will have 3 breeding projects to be done .


----------



## Moltar (Aug 6, 2010)

The best way to learn is through experience, let us know how it goes. You'll probably come to understand within a few months why you got the responses you did in this thread.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

Moltar said:


> The best way to learn is through experience, let us know how it goes. You'll probably come to understand within a few months why you got the responses you did in this thread.


Now that I realize it , I probably will . But look at the LP , or rosea , I just dont get how the metallica cant go where they are ? Oh thats right , they make 60 slings in the sac


----------



## CAK (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Now that I realize it , I probably will . But look at the LP , or rosea , *I just dont get how the metallica cant go where they are ? Oh thats right , they make 60 slings in the sac *


Can't critique this post...  It doesn't even grammatically make sense.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Nope but am gonna with my rosea and versicolor pretty soon . All I have to do is find a MM for both , which shouldn't be too hard with these species .


I've a MM versi that you know about I really want to breed.
Plus you can't just it is easy you need good solid proof.



super-pede said:


> don't let the more seasoned members pick on ya cause you're 12.you started at a good age and will be more experienced then some of the others that started later(around 20-30).


I agree start at a young age it's easier to be sucked into the hobby as a kid.
But you have limited money for new T's


----------



## B8709 (Aug 6, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> But you have limited money for new T's


That's okay. His mom buys his Tarantulas.


----------



## CAK (Aug 6, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> I've a MM versi that you know about I really want to breed.
> Plus you can't just it is easy you need good solid proof.
> 
> 
> ...


Huge difference being sucked in at a young age and being a know it all!!!!!!I. Even you should know that one.  :S


----------



## AprilH (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Now that I realize it , I probably will . But look at the LP , or rosea , I just dont get how the metallica cant go where they are ? Oh thats right , they make 60 slings in the sac


Is this whole thread about being upset that you can't afford certain species? It's simply supply and demand. Some species that are more rare may still be cheaper if people aren't interested in them. They are worth what people are willing to pay. If you don't like the price, don't buy it. If you think it's that easy and people are 'holding out' on purpose, why don't YOU buy some and breed them... I mean, it's easy, right?


----------



## mike w (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow more venom in this thread! Than most taratulas species carry in their bite!! It's amazing how members get pissed off about certain topics so easily!!


----------



## B8709 (Aug 6, 2010)

mike w said:


> Wow more venom in this thread! Than most taratulas species carry in their bite!! It's amazing how members get pissed off about certain topics so easily!!


I know....I like to watch it go down though. Nothing like a good argument.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Aug 6, 2010)

mike w said:


> Wow more venom in this thread! Than most taratulas species carry in their bite!! It's amazing how members get pissed off about certain topics so easily!!


thats because smallara is not only talking about something he doesn't have first hand knowlege or experience of, he is also demeaning the efforts of people who do. i don't blame other members here that have spoken up and voiced their opinion on breeding tarantulas for getting irritated with his antics, because at least they are bringing fact to the table instead of pointless speculation. 

i've never bred my Ts either, so i will leave it at that.


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 6, 2010)

opiate said:


> Is this whole thread about being upset that you can't afford certain species?


Oh snap! (Who says oh snap anymore?)


----------



## darkart82 (Aug 7, 2010)

i think, before you even think about breeding anything, you should stop and think,and ask yourself the follwing questions.

1. what am i gonna do with all these "easy to breed " slings

2. am i gonna have enough time to feed and maintain the cages

3. do i have enough money to buy viles to ship them

4. do i have enough time to breed crickets so i can have small prey items to feed my slings 

5. what the hell am i gonna do with all these rosehairs , none of the breeders want them cause they buy them so cheap at wholesale prices now my collection consists of 300 g. rosea

6. man do i really want to setup 2 or 3 hundred cages to house these little guys

7. what the hell did i get into?

im not trying to be rude , but sometimes you got to picture the portrait in your head before you paint it and turn art into a masterpiece.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 7, 2010)

darkart82 said:


> i think, before you even think about breeding anything, you should stop and think,and ask yourself the follwing questions.
> 
> 1. what am i gonna do with all these "easy to breed " slings
> 
> ...


1) That is the hardest part I had when my rosea gave me a surprise egg sac 30 days into the T hobby! 

2) Thankfully I have a sister, mom, & dad that enjoy helping me with that stuff.. 

3) Again.. Thankfully this wonderful website came along.. I would have never thought to get the little deli cups that are cheaper than the vials.. Yet they are still pretty costly when not sold in bulk like some others can get..

4) Most of my rosea slings ate small crickets cut in half.. But now my sister has a tub full of pin heads.. Not sure why she is breeding them.. But YAY! 

5) Im so glad I got lucky & found someone to take the whole lot of mine... 

6) Putting the enclosures together is time consuming.. But IMO that has to be the best part.. :razz:

7) Oh boy... Well.. Nope.. I got nothing for this one.. 

Anyways.. Well said!


----------



## darkart82 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks,..... alot people just jump into the hobby and breeders have their list of ts and this gives people the idea "easy money" i just wanted to throw these questions out their cause, i found out after the fact ,breeding is cool , but man its sure is time consuming when you work 40 hours a week then you come and put in another 10 or 20 hours a week messing with your ts and trying to move them, but at the end of the day , i love it and this hobby ,if i wasnt a.d.d. and a.d.h.d. and hdtv, i dont think i could handle it. im by no means bickering , im responseable for these little buggers, and im proud of my accomplishment and i thought good and long and hard before i posted "mm b. albopilosum wanted to buy"
      i wasnt 100% ready for all the babies, but i have moved close to hundred fifty. so i guess im only human and if god wanted perfection he sure as hell wouldnt have started with me,lol , thats 100% sure;P


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 7, 2010)

darkart82 said:


> thanks,..... alot people just jump into the hobby and breeders have their list of ts and this gives people the idea "easy money" i just wanted to throw these questions out their cause, i found out after the fact ,breeding is cool , but man its sure is time consuming when you work 40 hours a week then you come and put in another 10 or 20 hours a week messing with your ts and trying to move them, but at the end of the day , i love it and this hobby ,if i wasnt a.d.d. and a.d.h.d. and hdtv, i dont think i could handle it. im by no means bickering , im responseable for these little buggers, and im proud of my accomplishment and i thought good and long and hard before i posted "mm b. albopilosum wanted to buy"
> i wasnt 100% ready for all the babies, but i have moved close to hundred fifty. so i guess im only human and if god wanted perfection he sure as hell wouldnt have started with me,lol , thats 100% sure;P


I have ADHD too


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 7, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I have ADHD too


Stop trying to garner sympathy from us.


I know a few people on this forum with ADHD, and many others outside of AB with ADHD. The difference between them and you is that they took the time to research when they first started keeping, and didn't plaster nonsense all over the forums/


I can't wait until you start breeding, posting threads with urgent headings because you don't know what to do or your spider hasn't laid a sac for two weeks or something idiotic, which you always seem to spew out of your keyboard.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Aug 8, 2010)

No need for everyone to get so hissy with each other over this - he's inexperienced, and he'll learn the old fashioned way: the HARD way. 

I have a feeling he could just be a very clever troll.


----------



## CAK (Aug 8, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> No need for everyone to get so hissy with each other over this - he's inexperienced, and he'll learn the old fashioned way: the HARD way.
> 
> I have a feeling he could just be a very clever troll.


Nah.... He just needs attention because he is a know it all kid. :s


----------



## B8709 (Aug 8, 2010)

CAK said:


> Nah.... He just needs attention because he is a know it all kid. :s


I agree that he's not a troll but just a kid. I'm not annoyed any less than you guys are but I think it's about time we quit talking about it in this thread. It's a new day. Let's just let it go and take it easy on him now.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 8, 2010)

CAK said:


> Nah.... He just needs attention because he is a know it all kid. :s


Joe be quiet . You keep making smart comments to me like this because you wish you were still a kid . And whoever said "is this whole thread just about u being angry not being able to afford these species?" How many times do I gotta tell you people , I cant fork out money like you guys every week on expensive spiders .


----------



## Durandal (Sep 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Joe be quiet . You keep making smart comments to me like this because you wish you were still a kid . And whoever said "is this whole thread just about u being angry not being able to afford these species?" How many times do I gotta tell you people , I cant fork out money like you guys every week on expensive spiders .


What are you accomplishing with this post? Haven't you been personally warned by the administrator of this board? 

You obviously haven't learned much with your in-one-ear-out-the-other attitude and you continue to attack those who actually contribute. I love the fact that this forum exists for everyone to learn from but your posts are ruining it for others. As much as some people are encouraging you to stay in the hobby, I don't think you're doing anyone a service by being on this board... including yourself. Please, before you get yourself completely banned... think before you post or just don't post at all. You are risking a lot of knowledge by burning this bridge.


----------



## Twillis10 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think redneck is 100% right on this one. plus even though their price isnt based completely on their looks, the order in which you put which ones look best was your opinion.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 8, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> I have a feeling he could just be a very clever troll.


Clever is hardly the word here is it?

Smallara;
You are by far the single most infuriating person I have ever had the misfortune of having pester my screen.

An no one says you need to fork out on expensive spiders, but seeing as you obviously have an internet connection, it wouldn't kill you to look up some info before making these stupidly bold statements. 

And believe you me, if you are what kids have become, I have no wish what so ever of EVER becoming a kid again.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> How many times do I gotta tell you people , I cant fork out money like you guys every week on expensive spiders .


Evenflooow......cross the road like butterfliiies


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 8, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Joe be quiet . You keep making smart comments to me like this because you wish you were still a kid . And whoever said "is this whole thread just about u being angry not being able to afford these species?" How many times do I gotta tell you people , I cant fork out money like you guys every week on expensive spiders .


what's the deal with you rubbing the fact you get money from your parents in our faces? now its not enough? you drop more on them regularly than i do.

also, why did this thread come back? :wall:


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 8, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Tarantulas breed when THEY are ready..


 +1 Yup. You mate a male with a female that is very close to molting, you likely have wasted your time. I wouldn't be surprised if someone in the past tried mating a female tarantula (not the rare ones necessarily) when she already was nurturing a sac to try to "power breed" (= a very dead or disfigured MM).

 Also, for whatever reason (usually too much disturbance), females of both tarantulas and scorpions sometimes consume their legacy. 

 I guess what I'm trying to say is that putting too much burdon on your tarantulas while pushing a breeding won't pop out sacs any quicker.

 EDIT : OMG, this thread was last month. Getting into some bad "not-checking-date" habits again. Curse being Thread Resurrector! :wall:


----------



## codykrr (Sep 8, 2010)

This has been a fun thread.

Ill be blunt.

Smalls- good luck with breeding your spiders.  I have hours and months of research put into breeding/ pairing M. robustum.(which costs more than any P. metallica)  I have spent money getting them and months finding a female that was breeding size.  (ask anyone I went nuts trying to find one...)  

They have tiny sacs(BrianS) got like 47 from his female.  This goes for P. metallica as well. There are just so many factors when it comes to breeding.  Now I know nothing about pokie breeding(I wont lye) I havent even tried it yet.

But I know what I feel is alot about M. robustum breeding.  While no I havent done it yet.  I have like I said literally over a year of non stop research on that species in general.  

From breeding temps, to humidity, to gestation periods.  what to expect. you know, I feel totally confident in breeding them when my male matures. All because I took the time to read EVERYTHING I could, ask every question I can think of.  Maybe you could do the same.  

I suggest if you want P. mets. to be abundant. do tons of research. read EVERY thread about them.   Hell your young. maybe in 5 years or so, when you have read EVERY artical about them, you can breed them and show us something.  Untill then all you are doing is making yourself look like an ignorant 12 year old.  


Anyway, good luck with the veri sac.  I know I havent had any luck with my female.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 9, 2010)

hay hay ppl.
although all of you are proberly right and know lot more about breeding then the poster does, and yes ppl say moronic stuff, do you all have to say what you want to say in such an.. assy way?

this is total Online disinhibition effect, which i find fasinating as a psycology student 
seriosly would most of you talk the way you do to this guys face?
if so then ok thats who you are, and you have a right to if you know more then he does.
but cant we all just.. get along? 
im not saying if someone says a total moronic thing when they dont even know what there talking about they dont deserve a response of you have no idea what your talking about.
but its just so interesting how people talk online compared to how they talk in the real world.
sorry off topic, but i find it facinating.

and i agree about the pricing of p.mettalica.
there expensive and hard to breed im quessing because people dont want to lose the male who although is a male is still £100s there investments.
but also the poster is kinda right in saying in the future p.metallicas will be commen as pink toes. maybe. i sure hope so anyway 

p.s im not saying i know anythng, i bred my chilli rose once and was really happy because lets face it its a joyfull moment seeing an eggsac full of spiderlings that are alive, with a male and female parents still in one peice, makes you feel like your awesome at setting up dates 

anyway im just rambling, thought id comment, feel free to say wtf are you talking about.
heh i love this forum and you guys 

and i totally respect you all for what you do and what you bring to the hobby, through your hard work, we now can buy tarantulas that people have only descovered in the past few years.


----------



## matthias (Sep 9, 2010)

WOW, the arrogance, the snottiness. Telling people to just breed them more.
Then complaining that he can't fork out the money to do it himself. 

Small: Please don't bother posting ANYTHING about how easy breeding is until you've sent out 10 MM's and gotten nothing. Until you breed a dozen females and had one sac that the female ate two days before you planned to pull it. Until you've opened a sac they were all bad. Until every sling in your sac has died but one. 



smallara98 said:


> I just dont get how the metallica cant go where they are ? Oh thats right , they make 60 slings in the sac





smallara98 said:


> Joe be quiet . You keep making smart comments to me like this because you wish you were still a kid . And whoever said "is this whole thread just about u being angry not being able to afford these species?" How many times do I gotta tell you people , I cant fork out money like you guys every week on expensive spiders .


Then don't criticize others for not spending $250 on a male that has no guarantee of producing slings.

I may sound bitter and upset but I believe I have just cause.
August 2, 2010:





September 6, 2010:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 9, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Why does everyone worship Rob? He just has really good enclosures tutorials, he doesn't teach or inform anyone about anything (Not bad mouthing you Rob, you are way more knowledgeable than I am. I am just not sure about how your fans work.) :?


I wouldn't say I worship Rob, but I always love seeing someone enthusiastic about their pets. And I think that's what many like about him. He genuinly care about his spiders, as well as his dogs, and I respect him very much for it. 

Now, I am aware there are many with the same enthusiasm, but you cannot deny, however much you may dislike Rob, that he has been a big inspiration for many to get into this hobby, and also to consider their spiders more than bugs.


----------



## CAK (Sep 9, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I wouldn't say I worship Rob, but I always love seeing someone enthusiastic about their pets. And I think that's what many like about him. He genuinly care about his spiders, as well as his dogs, and I respect him very much for it.
> 
> Now, I am aware there are many with the same enthusiasm, but you cannot deny, however much you may dislike Rob, that he has been a big inspiration for many to get into this hobby, and also to consider their spiders more than bugs.


he has definitely been an inspiration to getting me kickstarted in the hobby!  Heck, i have 15 or 20 cages that I built as an almost exact model of what he does for his upright aboreal tanks!  Mine are all just smaller  

Joe - CAK


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 9, 2010)

bloodred1889 said:


> there expensive and hard to breed im quessing because people dont want to lose the male who although is a male is still £100s there investments.


I definitely do not think that is it.



AbraCadaver said:


> I wouldn't say I worship Rob, but I always love seeing someone enthusiastic about their pets. And I think that's what many like about him. He genuinly care about his spiders, as well as his dogs, and I respect him very much for it.
> 
> Now, I am aware there are many with the same enthusiasm, but you cannot deny, however much you may dislike Rob, that he has been a big inspiration for many to get into this hobby, and also to consider their spiders more than bugs.


I never said I disliked Rob and I am not getting into a debate over someone I do not know personally. I just said I do not understand his fan base.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 9, 2010)

I never said you disliked him either, I was speaking in general, and I am not debating you. You asked a question, I answered. What on earth is the point of asking a question if you don't want an answer? If you don't want to understand his fanbase, which you clearly cant when you get defensive and pissy when someone answers you,  keep yer gob shut about it.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 9, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I never said you disliked him either, I was speaking in general, and I am not debating you. *You asked a question, I answered. What on earth is the point of asking a question if you don't want an answer?* If you don't want to understand his fanbase, *keep yer gob shut.*


There is such a thing in this amazing world we live in called a rhetorical question. 

There is no need to be hostile.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 9, 2010)

Hostile? This is my friendly side..


----------



## Redneck (Sep 9, 2010)

So young.... So angry... DANG that rap music!

No? Bad timing? Darn!


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 9, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Hostile? This is my friendly side..


Wow. Your comment was hostile, it had nothing to do with how mean you can be. 



Redneck said:


> So young.... So angry... DANG that rap music!
> 
> No? Bad timing? Darn!


I agree. Oh and Tommy, I just got my P. pulcher slings. FINALLY!!!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 9, 2010)

Hahaha, I don't even like rap! 

BUt I will, say, it does annoy me when people ask stuff, and then dont like the answers they get. If its rethorical, asking it in a place where writing is your only medium, you can't expect us to just get that. Usually when people ask a question in a forum, they want an answer. So I apologize for not e-reading you mind. It was a horrible, disgusting mistake.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 9, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> I agree. Oh and Tommy, I just got my P. pulcher slings. FINALLY!!!


How many did you get? How big are they? Pictures or it never happened! ;P


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 9, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Hahaha, I don't even like rap!
> 
> BUt I will, say, it does annoy me when people ask stuff, and then dont like the answers they get. If its rethorical, asking it in a place where writing is your only medium, you can't expect us to just get that. Usually when people ask a question in a forum, they want an answer. *So I apologize for not e-reading you mind. It was a horrible, disgusting mistake.*


I agree and you're forgiven. 



Redneck said:


> How many did you get? How big are they? Pictures or it never happened! ;P


I am spending time with my fiance' right now so I will post pictures probably tomorrow, they are maybe .75-1" not sure which.


----------



## Quixtar (Sep 9, 2010)

Small: I would advise that in the future, you do not try to share your opinion on subject matter in which you have no first-hand experience or knowledge of. It is not a matter of not caring what others think, it's a matter of losing credibility or others losing trust in your judgment. Right now, what you have said holds no water and is akin to my trying to argue law with a lawyer when I only have a rudimentary understanding of it.

Until you prove yourself by producing your own sac of P. metallica and M. balfouri, your opinion does not matter nor does it offer anything of value to the hobbyists here.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 10, 2010)

bloodred1889 said:


> hay hay ppl.
> although all of you are proberly right and know lot more about breeding then the poster does, and yes ppl say moronic stuff, do you all have to say what you want to say in such an.. assy way?
> 
> seriosly would most of you talk the way you do to this guys face?


Well said.  Lots of screaming and ranting from the safety of their cubicles.  Funny how manners and decency disappear when we're not looking someone in the eye.


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh the simple-mindedness of a child. I don't think it's just about Ts though. It's with the sexual reproduction of all living creatures. Get on a pregnancy board and try telling a forum full of women that all they need to do to get pregnant is to have some fun time with their significant others. Compared to that outcome, these guys have been very mature ladies and gents.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 10, 2010)

bloodred1889 said:


> hay hay ppl.
> although all of you are proberly right and know lot more about breeding then the poster does, and yes ppl say moronic stuff, do you all have to say what you want to say in such an.. assy way?
> 
> seriosly would most of you talk the way you do to this guys face?


Yes, I would..  

In this case, there are several people that has tried to reason with this guy, because of his postingstyle. And in fact, he started the rudeness some time back, and you can see some of it in this thread as well. We have all just lost patience with him, as there is no way to reason with him. He continues to make bombastic claims, without having the slightest idea what he's talking about, and then he gets pissy when you point out that its wrong. Pretty much everyone who have replied in this thread has tried to talk to him, and I myself have tried, in a nice way, to tell him that its not the way to go. He, however, keeps acting like a pigheaded 5 year old, and we've all pretty much had enough. 

So I am treating him like I would anyone - online or not.


----------



## flex (Sep 11, 2010)

*???*

what ever happened to " NO QUESTION IS A DUMB QUESTION?"
without people jumping down some one throats !! 
regardless of age .... or knowledge !! 

*knowledge is handed down , you are never born knowing !!*


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 11, 2010)

flex said:


> what ever happened to* " NO QUESTION IS A DUMB QUESTION?"*
> without people jumping down some one throats !!
> regardless of age .... or knowledge !!
> 
> *knowledge is handed down , you are never born knowing !!*


In this case it sounded more like a complaint in question form than a genuine question. He didn't care what the answer was. He just wanted things to change to go the way he wants it to go.


----------



## mitchrobot (Sep 11, 2010)

> what ever happened to " NO QUESTION IS A DUMB QUESTION?"
> without people jumping down some one throats !!
> regardless of age .... or knowledge !!


its not so much the questions that are dumb, but the assumptions based on no prior experience, stating them as fact i mean that i think people are not liking. 



> Originally Posted by smallara98  View Post
> But metallica is just as easy to breed as any other pokie . Its not hard . They just need to do it . They are just as easy to breed as any other pokie IMO . Same with balfouri .


this jewel for instance...ive bred pokies and have had mixed results. actually just had an ornata and rufilata molt out from many a pairings (and they were fresh when i started intros!). i have had successful pokie hatches in the past, but IMO they are NOT easy. easy is OBTs and avics IME. pokies ive had more trouble with. from what ive read and heard p.metallica seems to be a bit more tricky than others as well. 

now im wondering how the OP knows balfouri are just as easy to breed???
i have 5 big females and have gone through like 6 or 7 MMs over the last year and a half with only a dud sac (that was tiny) as a result so far. there is almost NO INFORMATION on breeding these things. and those who have are very tight lipped about any tips or tricks. ive bred a good number of species and consider myself to be pretty experienced in regards to breeding, and can honestly say this species along with t.spinipes has been the most fruitless and frustrating. 

some one assuming its easy, and not understanding why the price is still high (because the market bears it yes, but part of the reason being rarity still) and telling you they are a piece of cake to breed just comes off well, wrong. or something. gunno go drink beer. 
~M


----------



## robc (Sep 11, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> But metallica is just as easy to breed as any other pokie . Its not hard . They just need to do it . Im thinking people dont breed them because they are scared of loosing the male or something . They are just as easy to breed as any other pokie IMO . Same with balfouri . If you have a MM or more and a female (which I know people do) you should breed the . If you do , they're will be more and the price will go down ALOT . I know it already is , but this should be with ALL rare or uncommon ts . We need to breed them alot , sell them out , when those mature , mate them , and sell those slings .


What world are you in??? They are not the easiest at all and IMHO are less aggressive then most pokies when it come to males, I left my MM in with my female for 2 weeks, they ate together, sat in the same burrow together. If these aree so easy to breed why doesn't everyone have a sac?? I got 1 sac and it was ate, I have another gravid female yet to lay (full of eggs) and it is a lot of note taking, being VERY attentive to detail (cage maintenance, when to mist, when not to, feeding ect...). It is kinda of insulting for someone who has never probally breed a pokie, balfouri ect and say it is easy! I have to say I have aseen some of your posts (not all....not trying to puck on you...please understand that) and really had to bite my tongue not to say anything but this time I couldn't. Just because you have a Gravid t doesn't means she will lay either, mine is webbing so maybe she will....but getting a p. metallica not to eat it and be a fertile sac is another story.

Not trying to be mean, but come on


----------



## robc (Sep 11, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> But how do you know they are trying so hard ? I know Robc is !


Trying yes, have I got a successful sac yet, nope LOL!!! Other poecilotheria are much easier, trust me. Thats why everyone trying to get a P. metallica sac doesn't always get one LOL!!


----------



## robc (Sep 11, 2010)

Moltar said:


> if you really want to learn about breeding Poecilotheria you should search out and read some threads by Talkenlate04. He isn't very active with tarantula breeding any more but in a span of a few years he produced an incredible amount of sacs from several different species of Poecs.


I 100% agree with this statement, I have leaned a GREAT deal from Ryan....I referr to him as the Pokie Master!:clap:


----------



## robc (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Why does everyone worship Rob? He just has really good enclosures tutorials, he doesn't teach or inform anyone about anything (Not bad mouthing you Rob, you are way more knowledgeable than I am. I am just not sure about how your fans work.) :?


I have no idea on your first question, but I do reply to over 200+ emails a day on my youtube & facebook pages.


----------



## flex (Sep 11, 2010)

mitchrobot said:


> its not so much the questions that are dumb, but the assumptions based on no prior experience, stating them as fact i mean that i think people are not liking.
> 
> clearly undestood ....


----------



## flex (Sep 11, 2010)

Alright then, good to know you are helping. I still think your cages are over-doing it and still do not understand why everyone think you are God of the Tarantula hobby.

i think if u have a chance to keep  your tarantulas in the best manner possible so be it ! i dont think it is over-doing it ! 

as far as a god no he is not ! but from experience he answers all questions & his videos are very informative , most of them ! becuz any data or experience recorded can benefit us all in the long run !!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah, if it's correct.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> I still think that cage Zilla was in led to her downfall.


 I am actually curious why you think this?


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> I still think that cage Zilla was in led to her downfall.


there was no need to bring that up but while its up there why don't you enlighten us? because I see no problem in her tank I think it suited her fine.


----------



## flex (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> I still think that cage Zilla was in led to her downfall.


I THINK THERE WAS ABSOLUTELY NO WAY THAT SHE DIED BECUZ OF HER ENCLOSURE !!! * i also find it very disrespectful that you bring this up !! 
> i honestly think YOU are just a robC  HATER < 

please start your own thread about robC somewhere else u are getting off topic !!


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> I think it was a one hundred and twenty-five gallon tank split in half right? That is a pretty big drop for a heavy tarantula if it were to climb. I am not saying it did that is just my opinion and my thoughts on the matter.


Dude no respect,think before you type. I guess in the wild that got refs out there trowing up penalty flags for T's climbing to high?The survived for millions with out your comments...............


----------



## flex (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> I think it was a one hundred and twenty-five gallon tank split in half right? That is a pretty big drop for a heavy tarantula if it were to climb. I am not saying it did that is just my opinion and my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not even sure where to start on this, I am not a Robc hater. He has done many great things when it comes to breeding and I respect him for that. Some things he has done in the past I think were silly, but that is exactly that, the past. Why would you find it disrespectful? You do not know him personally or have anything to do with him outside of his videos. If Rob finds this as an attack against him or in any way disrespectful than I will delete it.



IF U SEE THE VIDEO HE MADE WHEN SHE PASSED YOU WOULD NOT BE TYPING SUCH GARBAGE.... she had a bulge ! not a rupture in her abdomen , so i highly doubt that a fall did that ! 

i do not know him , but respect him for how he keeps his animals & the way he is willing to help others ! 

what size tank would you have kept a T that size ? 
becuz since u would not over due it , what would it be a ? 10gal ?


----------



## kevin91172 (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> They also survived millions of years without your birth. Go search "Dropped Tarantula" and see how many people you see that either dropped theirs, or theirs fell from too high and had a ruptured abdomen.


Yeah Yeah OK  I am done here not much on back and forth debating 
I learned a lot from ROBC and a great benefit to the hobby and do not like the fact of someone bashing his choice of him keeping his T's,to each is own......


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 11, 2010)

flex said:


> what size tank would you have kept a T that size ?
> becuz since u would not over due it , what would it be a ? 10gal ?


Maybe a ten but probably a twenty gallon. I would probably want to display a T that size.


EDIT: I am deleting previous posts to reduce the argument. Rob if you see this and wondering what I said and would like to know you are free to send me a PM.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, if not having the T out on constant display is the better option for the T in question, I would think that to be the obvious option.  

And you go way too far. Not wanting to start an arguement? If you didn't you wouldn't have worded yourself in the way you did. Mentioning something like that in a thread about prices about completly different T's show quite clearly you are not after anything but arguement. 

There is a time and a place for everything, and you missed both.


----------



## Nicole (Sep 11, 2010)

This thread has gone from bad to just despicable.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't understand why anyone would get upset over paying a few dollars more over the actual price of shipping.  When is the last time you EVER bought from a retailer where they didn't charge shipping and HANDLING.  Time is money!  Plus the cost of supplies and the gas to drive to the post office.   I think it is very reasonable to charge someone a couple dollars for taking the time to carefully package a tarantula and drive it to the post office.  Heck, I just paid $7.95 for shipping for a little part for my scanner that cost them less than a dollar to mail.  Now that is a rip off, just throwing it in a padded envelope.  But all the work to package a tarantula?  Come on.

Just trying to refocus here...


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 11, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well, if not having the T out on constant display is the better option for the T in question, I would think that to be the obvious option.
> 
> And you go way too far. Not wanting to start an arguement? If you didn't you wouldn't have worded yourself in the way you did. Mentioning something like that in a thread about prices about completly different T's show quite clearly you are not after anything but arguement.
> 
> There is a time and a place for everything, and you missed both.





AbraCadaver said:


> Hostile? This is my friendly side..


Friendly side again.  

Don't worry from now on I will check in with you if it is okay if I can post my opinion on a matter.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 11, 2010)

No, this is my saying exactly what I mean side.. Do you honestly think it's prudent to take up something like Zillas death in a thread about prices?


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 11, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> No, this is my saying exactly what I mean side.. Do you honestly think it's prudent to take up something like Zillas death in a thread about prices?


I said nothing inappropriate about her death? I wasn't laughing about it or shoving it in his face or anything? Tarantulas die, not because he or anyone does anything wrong it just happens. Robc got brought up earlier by the OP. Am I supposed to speak differently about Zilla because she was well known or what? Please oh please give me some guidelines on this.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 11, 2010)

You really don't get it do you.. Why would you mention it in the first place, in a thread about something completly different? What did you hope to achieve by it? What did you get out of it?  

It's not about permissions, it's about using your nobbin. I just don't see what the point is with it.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 11, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> You really don't get it do you.. Why would you mention it in the first place, in a thread about something completly different? What did you hope to achieve by it? What did you get out of it?
> 
> It's not about permissions, it's about using your nobbin. I just don't see what the point is with it.


1. I do not know what a nobbin is.

2. I think you mean Noggin.

3. Why does it matter to you? If it has nothing to do with you? I posted earlier I wanted to stop arguing most people listened, except one it seems... I stopped arguing but you wanted to start it back. So once again, I am stopping.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 11, 2010)

It's called accent, sweety. 

And I've said this to you before; if you don't want responses to what you say, send a PM, or keep quiet. There really is no need to say it in the first place when you don't want responses. What point of that is hard to understand?

And the reason why I meddle is because I just don't see why you have to keep cranking out statements like that, and then claim "I don't want to discuss it". If you don't want to discuss it, there is no reason for saying it. This is a place for discussions, things will be discussed.


----------



## robc (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> I still think that cage Zilla was in led to her downfall


I will diagree with you on that, but if you keep doing this to your smithi it will be it's downfall prodding a T a day after a molt is not a good idea...her crapace still looks very clear, but to each there own I guess. I am unsubscribing to this thread, needs to get back on topic.

[YOUTUBE]6kpAh2bh7rs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 11, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I wouldn't say I worship Rob, but I always love seeing someone enthusiastic about their pets. And I think that's what many like about him. He genuinly care about his spiders, as well as his dogs, and I respect him very much for it.
> 
> Now, I am aware there are many with the same enthusiasm, but you cannot deny, however much you may dislike Rob, that he has been a big inspiration for many to get into this hobby, and also to consider their spiders more than bugs.


Originally Posted by Chocoboizm  
I still think that cage Zilla was in led to her downfall.

 Too soon, dude!

 I wouldn't say worship but I am envious of such a collection. 

 What I like more is that he treats, and with at least some, loves the spiders as pets and not like mere specimens. Not saying that everyone else is like that, but I get along with people like Rob, TheTyro, etc.

 I've already stated how I feel about the On Topic so I think I'll drop it and just read the thread. :8o


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 11, 2010)

I had no idea there was an accent that made you mix up "g" and "b".

As for the discussing thing, you aren't really discussing anything either you are just arguing with me. Take your own advice.


----------



## flex (Sep 11, 2010)

*Haterade*

theres a few drinking haterade !! 

;P


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 11, 2010)

Feel free to stop replying then. 

And you see, in different accents, there are sometimes different words. I didn't mix up any letters. Just because you don't use it, it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. 

But you are determined to be stubborn and obnoxious. And I am not arguing - I answered something you said, you answered in an offensive and silly way. I have done nothing but answer YOUR posts. Which leads us back to my original point. Which you, incidentally, never adressed. You just made one feeble "joke" after the other.


----------



## flex (Sep 11, 2010)

robc said:


> I will diagree with you on that, but if you keep doing this to your smithi it will be it's downfall prodding a T a day after a molt is not a good idea...her crapace still looks very clear, but to each there own I guess. I am unsubscribing to this thread, needs to get back on topic.
> 
> the size of that tweezer i thought he was coaxing out a large t.blondi !
> 
> ...


now i know why u think he was over doing it !! lol


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 11, 2010)

flex said:


> now i know why u think he was over doing it !! lol


Because I keep my tarantulas in normal sized enclosures? 

Rob: It was more like a day that after it molted not sure. Either way I have yet to lose a tarantula, it may have been in bad taste yes, but it is still happily crawling around her cage as we speak. But forgive me Rob, unlike you I haven't bred forty-five different types of T's.  Or will you "ban me" for that?

EDIT: Actually, I am going right now to go buy out the Tennessee aquarium and put my 2.5" B. smithi in there.


----------



## robc (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Because I keep my tarantulas in normal sized enclosures?
> 
> Rob: It was more like a day that after it molted not sure. Either way I have yet to lose a tarantula, it may have been in bad taste yes, but it is still happily crawling around her cage as we speak. But forgive me Rob, unlike you I haven't bred forty-five different types of T's.  Or will you "ban me" for that?


I don't have the power to ban you and no I wouldn't....I was jsut stating something similar to what you said. You could have accidentally killed her, & zilla could have had a accident and fell....I know you want the last word so go ahead and have it...I do not argue about little things like this anymore....really not worth my time or effort.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Because I keep my tarantulas in normal sized enclosures?
> 
> Rob: It was more like a day that after it molted not sure. Either way I have yet to lose a tarantula, it may have been in bad taste yes, but it is still happily crawling around her cage as we speak. But forgive me Rob, unlike you I haven't bred forty-five different types of T's.  Or will you "ban me" for that?


Im not a "Rob Fanboy".. But.. I am going to agree with Rob on this one.. It has nothing to do with how many critter you bred.. I can tell you right now.. That was no day after a molt.. The T was to fresh.. So was the molt.. In one day.. That molt would have been crisp & hardened up.. Not easy to move the legs like it was shown in your video.. The T was to clear (for lack of better words..)... 

Honestly.. I dont pick folks out for nothing other than false information.. But this time.. It does seem like someone here is trying to argue..

Choco.. If you dont want to argue.. Why do you ALWAYS say something about Rob? I have seen several times that you comment about Robs so called "fanclub"... Jealous much? 

Just my opinion.......


----------



## flex (Sep 11, 2010)

normal sized enclosures with abnormally large tweezers !! lol 
i thought u were coaxing a t.blondi out of there !!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 11, 2010)

Watch it Tommy, you're probably gonna have a sarcastic answer which really hurts! Really, where does he take the evil from?


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 11, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Im not a "Rob Fanboy".. But.. I am going to agree with Rob on this one.. It has nothing to do with how many critter you bred.. I can tell you right now.. That was no day after a molt.. The T was to fresh.. So was the molt.. In one day.. That molt would have been crisp & hardened up.. Not easy to move the legs like it was shown in your video.. The T was to clear (for lack of better words..)...
> 
> Honestly.. I dont pick folks out for nothing other than false information.. But this time.. It does seem like someone here is trying to argue..
> 
> ...


i totally agree. I'm sure he's gonna just call me a fan boy, but he's obvisouly jealous. Stop being ignorant and grow up.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank for clearing that up Tommy it probably wasn't a day. Like I said I honestly do not remember. As for Rob, I think this and one other thread I have corrected him in something. For this I was merely asking a question earlier in this thread. I saw the question was revived by Rob and therefore replied. 

As for the jealous part most definitely not, what reason would I have to be jealous of his collection? I think the only thing he has that I could want in the future is a P. smithi. It is not a matter of money for me as much respect for the people who own the house. That is the only reason I do not have a much larger collection. I don't even think he has a species besides the P. smithi that I couldn't buy. I guess the only reason I couldn't buy a P. smithi is because I can't find them.


----------



## flex (Sep 12, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> i totally agree. I'm sure he's gonna just call me a fan boy, but he's obvisouly jealous. Stop being ignorant and grow up.


oh YEAH nothing but hate & jealousy !!:? 
i agree 100% also call me a fan boy , but he has gone out of his way to express discontent about enclosure set-ups, death of a T , and asking if he might be banned from the site ! when none of this has to do with the SUBJECT of the thread !!


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 12, 2010)

flex said:


> and asking if he might be banned from the site


It was a joke, whenever someone disagrees with him or he thinks someone will, he always states "Or I will get you banned" on his videos.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

That's a different forum, dolt...


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

flex said:


> oh YEAH nothing but hate & jealousy !!:?
> i agree 100% also call me a fan boy , but he has gone out of his way to express discontent about enclosure set-ups, death of a T , and asking if he might be banned from the site ! when none of this has to do with the SUBJECT of the thread !!


Dude! Stop preaching "when none of this has to do with the SUBJECT of the thread"... All you are doing is adding fuel to the fire.. :? You keep talking about staying on topic.. So STAY on TOPIC! :?


----------



## Newflvr (Sep 12, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Thank for clearing that up Tommy it probably wasn't a day. Like I said I honestly do not remember. As for Rob, I think this and one other thread I have corrected him in something. For this I was merely asking a question earlier in this thread. I saw the question was revived by Rob and therefore replied.
> 
> As for the jealous part most definitely not, what reason would I have to be jealous of his collection? I think the only thing he has that I could want in the future is a P. smithi. It is not a matter of money for me as much respect for the people who own the house. That is the only reason I do not have a much larger collection. I don't even think he has a species besides the P. smithi that I couldn't buy. I guess the only reason I couldn't buy a P. smithi is because I can't find them.


So let me get this straight your a wealthy man, do everthing correct, hi-jack threads for your own agenda but live with mom & dad. If you have a issue take care of it in PM's or jump on a plane and have lunch. I myself would like to see this thread get back on topic.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 12, 2010)

Newflvr said:


> So let me get this straight your a wealthy man, do everthing correct, hi-jack threads for your own agenda but live with mom & dad. If you have a issue take care of it in PM's or jump on a plane and have lunch. I myself would like to see this thread get back on topic.


I take care of my sick grandparents. Sorry it came to me highjacking the thread, it was not what I intended.


----------



## flex (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Dude! Stop preaching "when none of this has to do with the SUBJECT of the thread"... All you are doing is adding fuel to the fire.. :? You keep talking about staying on topic.. So STAY on TOPIC! :?


actually i was talking to him not YOU ! im not adding no fire & if it is between me & him then mind it .... he keeps going off subject so i will call him on it !

AND IF YOU DONT LIKE THE PREACHING GET OUT OF THE CHURCH !!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

What a snappy retort!


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 12, 2010)

flex said:


> actually i was talking to him not YOU ! im not adding no fire & if it is between me & him then mind it .... he keeps going off subject so i will call him on it !
> 
> AND IF YOU DONT LIKE THE PREACHING GET OUT OF THE CHURCH !!


What? This whole thing wasn't even between me and you...

Alright, I am done now sorry for upsetting anyone, making anyone angry, hijacking any threads. I was wrong and it was quite childish of me. I am truly done now. I am sorry once again and this has gone too far.

BUT HOW DARE YOU CALL ME JEALOUS TOMMY! xD


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

flex said:


> actually i was talking to him not YOU ! im not adding no fire & if it is between me & him then mind it .... he keeps going off subject so i will call him on it !
> 
> AND IF YOU DONT LIKE THE PREACHING GET OUT OF THE CHURCH !!


Very good! :clap: I dont care if you are talking to me or the next person.. 
This is a public forum.. Dont want someone replying to your post.. Dont Post..

You keep talking about stay on topic.. Yet.. Not one sigle post of yours has offered any information to this thread.. Again.. Very good.. :clap:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Heres an idea;

Let's all shut up and let this thread die. The last few pages NO ONE has been on topic. No, not even you, Tommy =p I think pretty much all of us agree that no T will "just do it", so let's just screw the rest of it, and move on.


----------



## flex (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Very good! :clap: I dont care if you are talking to me or the next person..
> This is a public forum.. Dont want someone replying to your post.. Dont Post..
> 
> i never said i had problem with any1 replying to my post ! im replying to your bitching about me preaching !!
> ...


dont need to offer info all was said . all i didnt like was choco hijacking this to make it a robC THREAD !


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck....have you gotten your steak N shake yet LOL!!! I had to!!!:}


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> Redneck....have you gotten your steak N shake yet LOL!!! I had to!!!:}


LoL! I have been trying not to think of that..  Been doing good to.. All I been thinking about is Monday getting here.. So my blondi can be heading this way..


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> LoL! I have been trying not to think of that..  Been doing good to.. All I been thinking about is Monday getting here.. So my blondi can be heading this way..


Hey, post pics when you do, I am powerfeeding mine to get it to molt and get to a safer stage...so far he/she only likes crickets :barf: but you will enjoy that T!!


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

This forum has TOTALLY been off topic . I dont think you guys would come up to a 12 year old and start yelling in his face "ITS NOT EASY . DO IT YOUR SELF ." cmon . And ok , I do make stupid posts . I admit .


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

I would.. And I'm glad were finally getting somewhere with you..


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I would.. And I'm glad were finally getting somewhere with you..


Well the only reason you guys think im mean and snotty is cause I try and defend myself when you guys are so harsh and "assy" . But that gets me no where


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> This forum has TOTALLY been off topic . *I dont think you guys would come up to a 12 year old and start yelling in his face "ITS NOT EASY . DO IT YOUR SELF ."* cmon . And ok , I do make stupid posts . I admit .


Actually, it's generally easier to yell at someone younger than you than older than you.

Personally, I haven't yelled at you on the forums so no, I wouldn't yell at you in person. I would probably smack you across the head though. I do that to my brothers when they're being stupid.


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Well the only reason you guys think im mean and snotty is cause I try and defend myself when you guys are so harsh and "assy" . But that gets me no where


You can defend yourself with being "mean and snotty". How people talk to you doesn't excuse your own actions.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Well the only reason you guys think im mean and snotty is cause I try and defend myself when you guys are so harsh and "assy" . But that gets me no where


That's not true. I don't think you're mean, but I do find you snotty. The reason for this being, as I have mentioned, is your bold statements, that contain little to no facts. And you usually don't defend yourself when someone tells you it's wrong, you go instantly defensive and go stubborn to the point of stupidity. I know I and Tommy, and probably more people, have tried to explain to you that this posting style will get you nowhere in this place, but again you "get your stubborn on". We've all just had enough of it really. 

There is nothing wrong with not knowing everything, being young and being new, but I must say I don't quite understand what you seek to gain from being here, when you time after time refuse to learn anything, and refuse to take anything we say to you to heart. 

In short, it's not your ignorance, it's the immaturity and stubborness, even though your claims have been proven false.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Actually, it's generally easier to yell at someone younger than you than older than you.
> 
> Personally, I haven't yelled at you on the forums so no, I wouldn't yell at you in person. I would probably smack you across the head though. I do that to my brothers when they're being stupid.


I get on my brothers ass about that alot . He likes picking on middle schoolers alot just cause he is in high school now . What he doesnt expect alot of times is a back hand to the face  He thinks he is a god or something when he picks on younger kids , but in reality , when people older then him pick on him , he comes home sad .


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> This forum has TOTALLY been off topic . I dont think you guys would come up to a 12 year old and start yelling in his face "ITS NOT EASY . DO IT YOUR SELF ." cmon . And ok , I do make stupid posts . I admit .


Ok I am 15 but so I can relate to a young person owning t's but that is it. Do you want them to try and sympathize and baby you? This is the internet and that is what is great about it. They can tell you the straight up truth without worrying about you running to your parents. Yes you do make stupid posts, I haven't read one that has made a whole lot of sense. Now why would someone with the least bit of knowledge not send their male off on a breeding loan. I would say almost everyone who has p metalica and m balfouri's has probably bred sometime in their tarantula keeping. Now why the heck wouldn't they breed them when if all goes well a good sac could be worth 1000's. I know if I had an M balfouri mature out to a male I would be sure to find him a date by the time he hardens up. I have jsut been sitting here thinking who comes up with this stuff? I thought it was common sense but I guess to some it is not. This little thing I am about to tell you applies to a lot of things but probably not all things
Something that is easy to find (versicolor)=cheap price
Something that is hard to find (metallica, balfouri)=higher price
If something has less demand(you don't see people dreaming about having a versi someday)=lower price
High demand(some of my t's I dream of having someday include balfouri and metallica)=higher price
More produced in less time(versi)=lower price
Less produced in the same amount of time(met and balfouri)=higher price
Has been around for a while(versi)=lower price
Relatively new (met and balfouri)=higher price
How many people do you know that have a versi? What about a metallica or balfouri?
I hope this makes it easier for you to understand. Everyone here is being so mean to you so I just thought I would lay it all out for you, You know? what is the point of reading through 10 pages when you can get all your information to prevent you from posting more things embarrassing yourself. Can't believe I wasted that much time but I couldn't sit here and watch them be so harsh to a 12 year old. (hope you can detect sarcasm)


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> Ok I am 15 but so I can relate to a young person owning t's but that is it. Do you want them to try and sympathize and baby you? This is the internet and that is what is great about it. They can tell you the straight up truth without worrying about you running to your parents. Yes you do make stupid posts, I haven't read one that has made a whole lot of sense. Now why would someone with the least bit of knowledge not send their male off on a breeding loan. I would say almost everyone who has p metalica and m balfouri's has probably bred sometime in their tarantula keeping. Now why the heck wouldn't they breed them when if all goes well a good sac could be worth 1000's. I know if I had an M balfouri mature out to a male I would be sure to find him a date by the time he hardens up. I have jsut been sitting here thinking who comes up with this stuff? I thought it was common sense but I guess to some it is not. This little thing I am about to tell you applies to a lot of things but probably not all things
> Something that is easy to find (versicolor)=cheap price
> Something that is hard to find (metallica, balfouri)=higher price
> If something has less demand(you don't see people dreaming about having a versi someday)=lower price
> ...


Thats what im sayin . Wow . Ok , versicolor has been in the hobby for , lets say 10 years + Metallica and Balfouri , maybe 7 + Now I know they make small sacks , but people say these TWO species are "one of the hardest to breed" . I dont get that part .


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Thats what im sayin . Wow . Ok , versicolor has been in the hobby for , lets say 10 years + Metallica and Balfouri , maybe 7 + Now I know they make small sacks , but people say these TWO species are "one of the hardest to breed" . I dont get that part .


*Shakes head & walks away*


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Thats what im sayin . Wow . Ok , versicolor has been in the hobby for , lets say 10 years + Metallica and Balfouri , maybe 7 + Now I know they make small sacks , but people say these TWO species are "one of the hardest to breed" . I dont get that part .


Ye just proved me point nicely...


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

I think your guessing on how long they have been in the hobby is a bit off but I am unsure. Are you aware of everything that can go wrong with an egg sac. If the female molts after mating, there goes your sac. They can get mold,infertile,the female can eat them, not roll the eggs enough. There is probably more but I have only bred once and I am hoping for a sac soon but who knows what could happen. Notice how some of the factors I mentioned involve lots of cooperation from the male and female spider? Maybe the p metallica and m balfouri don't turn the egg sac's enough, produce fertile eggs as often, eat the sac. Not to mention there isn't near as many female mets and balfouri's as versi. Use common sense dude!


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Thats what im sayin . Wow . Ok , versicolor has been in the hobby for , lets say 10 years + Metallica and Balfouri , maybe 7 + Now I know they make small sacks , but people say these TWO species are "one of the hardest to breed" . I dont get that part .


If you don't get it even after it's been explained to you so many different times and ways, you're just not going to get it at this point. Just because you don't understand doesn't make it untrue so for now just shut your mouth, smile, nod and deal with it.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> If you don't get it even after it's been explained to you so many different times and ways, you're just not going to get it at this point. Just because you don't understand doesn't make it untrue so for now just shut your mouth, smile, nod and deal with it.


I have had my mouth shut for the past month or so cause you guys apparently dont like being nice , and just hide behind the computer . Im not trying to be mean , But as someone said earlier , you wouldn't walk up to me randomly and tell me to "shut my mouth" . In reality , it doesnt work like that .


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I have had my mouth shut for the past month or so cause you guys apparently dont like being nice , and just hide behind the computer . Im not trying to be mean , But as someone said earlier , you wouldn't walk up to me randomly and tell me to "shut my mouth" . In reality , it doesnt work like that .


Would you read my post on the subject? It not about not liking to be nice, but we've had enough. 

And once again, if anyone was that stubbornly stupid anywhere near me, I WOULD tell them to shut up, and probably not in such a pg 13 way either.


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I have had my mouth shut for the past month or so cause you guys apparently dont like being nice , and just hide behind the computer . Im not trying to be mean , But as someone said earlier , you wouldn't walk up to me randomly and tell me to "shut my mouth" . In reality , it doesnt work like that .


Once again another post that makes no sense. Post with some knowledge behind it. Yo see how my posts have facts to them? These people have not just walked up to you and told you to shut your mouth. You have repeated yourself over and over again and are sounding snotty and being a know it all. If you talked to me the way you are coming across over the computer the least I would do is tell you to shut your mouth. Once again I will say it quit posting before you embarrass yourself more then you already have.

EDIT: darnit abra you beat me to it. Great minds think alike


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I have had my mouth shut for the past month or so cause you guys apparently dont like being nice , and just hide behind the computer . Im not trying to be mean , But as someone said earlier , you wouldn't walk up to me randomly and tell me to "shut my mouth" . In reality , it doesnt work like that .


Excuse me? I joined the forum 4 days ago, you're really going to sit there and say I don't like being nice to you for the past month? Don't put me in the same category with everyone else when you obviously haven't read or remembered what I personally said.

Yes, I wouldn't just randomly walk up to you in real life and tell you to shut up, that makes no sense at all. If you were standing somewhere in my town screaming about how it's so easy to reproduce and all you have to do is put a M and F together, yes I would go up to you to tell you to shut up.

I'm not telling you to hide behind a computer. I'm saying if you can't understand something even though it's been explained to you many times in many ways then continuing to say "I don't get it" will not get you anywhere. Continuing to say "but it's so easy" will not get you anywhere.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> Once again another post that makes no sense. Post with some knowledge behind it. Yo see how my posts have facts to them? These people have not just walked up to you and told you to shut your mouth. You have repeated yourself over and over again and are sounding snotty and being a know it all. If you talked to me the way you are coming across over the computer the least I would do is tell you to shut your mouth. Once again I will say it quit posting before you embarrass yourself more then you already have.
> 
> EDIT: darnit abra you beat me to it. Great minds think alike


But sadly your posts dont make much sence either


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> But sadly your posts dont make much sence either


Makes sense to me.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, now I'm sure. The guy is ignoring me.. Someone quote me post, please =p


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

That's not true. I don't think you're mean, but I do find you snotty. The reason for this being, as I have mentioned, is your bold statements, that contain little to no facts. And you usually don't defend yourself when someone tells you it's wrong, you go instantly defensive and go stubborn to the point of stupidity. I know I and Tommy, and probably more people, have tried to explain to you that this posting style will get you nowhere in this place, but again you "get your stubborn on". We've all just had enough of it really. 

There is nothing wrong with not knowing everything, being young and being new, but I must say I don't quite understand what you seek to gain from being here, when you time after time refuse to learn anything, and refuse to take anything we say to you to heart. 

In short, it's not your ignorance, it's the immaturity and stubborness, even though your claims have been proven false.


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is your reply to one of my posts    Thats what im sayin      To me that means you are agreeing with me like your thinking the same thing I am. What is so hard to understand about my other post. I told you all that can go wrong with breeding t's you jsut do not want to be wrong......


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> That's not true. I don't think you're mean, but I do find you snotty. The reason for this being, as I have mentioned, is your bold statements, that contain little to no facts. And you usually don't defend yourself when someone tells you it's wrong, you go instantly defensive and go stubborn to the point of stupidity. I know I and Tommy, and probably more people, have tried to explain to you that this posting style will get you nowhere in this place, but again you "get your stubborn on". We've all just had enough of it really.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with not knowing everything, being young and being new, but I must say I don't quite understand what you seek to gain from being here, when you time after time refuse to learn anything, and refuse to take anything we say to you to heart.
> 
> In short, it's not your ignorance, it's the immaturity and stubborness, even though your claims have been proven false.





AbraCadaver said:


> Would you read my post on the subject? It not about not liking to be nice, but we've had enough.
> 
> And once again, if anyone was that stubbornly stupid anywhere near me, I WOULD tell them to shut up, and probably not in such a pg 13 way either.


There you go.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lets just end this stupid thread . Apparently , I have no business on this site or tarantula hobby . I cant believe I thought would be a few answers turned into this .


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> That's not true. I don't think you're mean, but I do find you snotty. The reason for this being, as I have mentioned, is your bold statements, that contain little to no facts. And you usually don't defend yourself when someone tells you it's wrong, you go instantly defensive and go stubborn to the point of stupidity. I know I and Tommy, and probably more people, have tried to explain to you that this posting style will get you nowhere in this place, but again you "get your stubborn on". We've all just had enough of it really.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with not knowing everything, being young and being new, but I must say I don't quite understand what you seek to gain from being here, when you time after time refuse to learn anything, and refuse to take anything we say to you to heart.
> 
> In short, it's not your ignorance, it's the immaturity and stubborness, even though your claims have been proven false.


I think she wanted this one quoted..


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Lets just end this stupid thread . Apparently , I have no business on this site or tarantula hobby . I cant believe I thought would be a few answers turned into this .


Lol when you're done with your temper tantrum go back and actually read what people are saying.


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Makes sense to me.


Glad it makes sense to someone


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh honestly.. Now he's trying to make us feel guilty..


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I think she wanted this one quoted..


Shh I fixed it


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Thats what im sayin . Wow . Ok , versicolor has been in the hobby for , lets say 10 years + Metallica and Balfouri , maybe 7 + Now I know they make small sacks , but people say these TWO species are "one of the hardest to breed" . I dont get that part .


Okay, first... It is not that P. metallicas are hard to breed (sometime they may be due to a shy male), they are hard to get a fertile sac from, it is hard to keep them from eating it (they stress very easy). if you get a MM from someone, more than likely he has been breed a lot to get there female gravid, not always the case. M. balfouri, i do not believe there is a lot of info on that Sp...I have never bred it. You have to be saying this to get attention (no disrespect) but you do know they would be everywhere if they were so easy to breed.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion =p


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Lol when you're done with your temper tantrum go back and actually read what people are saying.


Temper Tantrum ? Im not on the floor right now screaming and crying . Im just sayin .


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Oh honestly.. Now he's trying to make us feel guilty..


Sadly for him I rarely if ever say anything I would regret saying later. I might regret how I said it (I admit, I have no tact) but my point still stands.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

My kinda gal!


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Lets just end this stupid thread . Apparently , I have no business on this site or tarantula hobby . I cant believe I thought would be a few answers turned into this .


Oh boy blowing it all out of proportion when we finally get the point into your thick head. That is a very kiddish thing of you to say. Do you enjoy t's? If so keep them. If not I can send you my address. You could have got your answers if you listened to the first few people who posted but you chose to smart off and not listen 11 pages in we got into through to you and now tarantulas aren't for you? Grow up!


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Temper Tantrum ? Im not on the floor right now screaming and crying . Im just sayin .


Lol you don't need to be screaming and crying to be acting like a foolish child.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

All I said was "lets just end this thread" and I get over 5 comments . And that temper tantrum comment made no sense to me :? I hear you Rob . Now I get it .


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

This thread has gotten me in a silly mood. I feel like I need to make sarcastic jokes everywhere.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Really? I am sure there are many highly experanced keepers out there with both sp. you think are so easy to breed.. Working their butt off trying to breed them..
> 
> *Once someone learns all the ins & outs of each of these sp. maybe they will have more luck..
> 
> But for now.. It is a learning experiance for everyone..*


It took Rob telling you the same thing I said for you to understand why they are not more common? :?


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> All I said was "lets just end this thread" and I get over 5 comments . And that temper tantrum comment made no sense to me :? I hear you Rob . Now I get it .


Lol dude nothing makes sense to you. Someone is telling you to listen and learn instead of blabbing nonsense, you took it as you should get out of the hobby because you're stupid. 



AbraCadaver said:


> This thread has gotten me in a silly mood. I feel like I need to make sarcastic jokes everywhere.


Haha I hear ya. It sure beats watching Scooby Doo with a cranky 2 year old who is refusing to sleep at "normal" hours.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> Oh boy blowing it all out of proportion when we finally get the point into your thick head. That is a very kiddish thing of you to say. Do you enjoy t's? If so keep them. If not I can send you my address. You could have got your answers if you listened to the first few people who posted but you chose to smart off and not listen 11 pages in we got into through to you and now tarantulas aren't for you? Grow up!


As you guys say I am , im not a little kid . Im just acting like a normal 12 year old . Obnoxious . And I never said tarantulas aren't for me . Of course I love t's .


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> All I said was "lets just end this thread" and I get over 5 comments . And that temper tantrum comment made no sense to me :? I hear you Rob . Now I get it .


Just absorb the info from the thread, calm down & you will be fine. I know you want the last word but this time just end it, okay?


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> It took Rob telling you the same thing I said for you to understand why they are not more common? :?


Sorry, only those who have Steak n Shake are worth listening to 



smallara98 said:


> As you guys say I am , im not a little kid . Im just acting like a normal 12 year old . Obnoxious . And I never said tarantulas aren't for me . Of course I love t's .


Don't use your age as a clutch. I know plenty of 12 year olds who don't act like fools.


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Lets just end this stupid thread . Apparently , I have no business on this site or tarantula hobby . I cant believe I thought would be a few answers turned into this .


Here is me quoting your post If you have no business to do with something it means they are not for you. Just don't overreact......


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> It took Rob telling you the same thing I said for you to understand why they are not more common? :?


ROFLMAO!!!!! I was thinking the same exact thing....I think what i said was said about 4X....


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Lol dude nothing makes sense to you. Someone is telling you to listen and learn instead of blabbing nonsense, you took it as you should get out of the hobby because you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I hear ya. It sure beats watching Scooby Doo with a cranky 2 year old who is refusing to sleep at "normal" hours.


You just said nothing makes sense to me and im stupid . :razz:


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Sorry, only those who have Steak n Shake are worth listening to


If you go get me some Steak N' Shake I could be worth listening to..


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> You just said nothing makes sense to me and im stupid . :razz:


Surprised you caught onto that. You have posted nothing but nonsense


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> You just said nothing makes sense to me and im stupid . :razz:


Someone is telling you to *listen and learn instead of blabbing nonsense*, you took it as *you should get out of the hobby because you're stupid*. 

Those are the comparisons. I wasn't calling you stupid. I'm saying you're taking it as people calling you stupid.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Sorry, only those who have Steak n Shake are worth listening to


Poor redneck, we have to get him some...somehow, some way!


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> If you go get me some Steak N' Shake I could be worth listening to..


Lol I can't even get any myself. Maybe that's why he's not listening to me :?


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Sorry, only those who have Steak n Shake are worth listening to
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use your age as a clutch. I know plenty of 12 year olds who don't act like fools.


I wish I were like them . Good for them . Really .


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Step away from the cookies, people!


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Step away from the cookies, people!


COOKIES?! :drool: What kind are they?! Where are they?! :drool:


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Step away from the cookies, people!


What kind of cookies?


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Lol I can't even get any myself. Maybe that's why he's not listening to me :?


I will Delta some over to you if he will just listen, it is so worth the $$$$$$


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> What kind of cookies?


Steak N Shake sells cookies!!!!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

They're my special fudgebrownie chocolatechips cookies, and they taste gooooood


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> I will Delta some over to you if he will just listen, it is so worth the $$$$$$


Deal! I get Steak n Shake and I get my point across. Win win! *does chicken dance to celebrate*


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> COOKIES?! :drool: What kind are they?! Where are they?! :drool:


ROFLMAO.....yopu are making me laugh so hard, I have tears man.....JESUS!!!


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 12, 2010)

Dang it rob and tommy your making me want a shake now


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> They're my special fudgebrownie chocolatechips cookies, and they taste gooooood


And you think I'd step away from them why?


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> Steak N Shake sells cookies!!!!


See... Now you are just rubbing the Steak N Shake in.. Yeah.. Thats a fail! ;P


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> And you think I'd step away from them why?


Was worth a shot =p


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Was worth a shot =p


Now I'm wanting some goodies. I might have to get off my butt and make some brownies.


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

The more nonsense you guys post the less he posts. Nothing like fighting fire with fire.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> Dang it rob and tommy your making me want a shake now


They have all kinds of new shakes to, the Turtle pecan fudge is so awesome!!!


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Someone is telling you to *listen and learn instead of blabbing nonsense*, you took it as *you should get out of the hobby because you're stupid*.
> 
> Those are the comparisons. I wasn't calling you stupid. I'm saying you're taking it as people calling you stupid.


Ohhh . Well thats cause you guys dont say it in such a nice manner , but im just over reacting .


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> They have all kinds of new shakes to, the Turtle pecan fudge is so awesome!!!


BLAH BLAH BLAH i CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!!!


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> The more nonsense you guys post the less he posts. Nothing like fighting fire with fire.


Steak N shake is no nonsense business:drool: LOL!!


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Ohhh . Well thats cause you guys dont say it in such a nice manner , but im just over reacting .


Personally for me, yes. I have been calm and (for me) civilized this whole time. You are overreacting to my posts because of others insulting you.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Mmm, these cookies are soooo fudgy!


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob!!! Why!!! Lol


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> They have all kinds of new shakes to, the Turtle pecan fudge is so awesome!!!


Oh great! Now Im going to make me some noodles..  Not as good.. But I am lazy!


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> Steak N shake is no nonsense business:drool: LOL!!


true true I want one too now!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara99, the shortest way I can think of to re-explain what others already have is by posting this quote:



			
				robc said:
			
		

> they would be everywhere if they were so easy to breed


Since they are not "everywhere," it follows that they are not 'easy' to breed. 

In the meantime, you can search the site for pictures and info regarding the Ts you may or may not want in the future and you will be a happier person than if you continue to give this thread your attention. You've found out what you needed to know and now it's time to move on to bigger and better things. I don't see what can be gained by lingering here. Good luck in your future endeavors.

EDIT: My word, this thread is/was hopping.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nothing beats Top Ramen ! Not even your delicious fudge brownie cookies !


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH i CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!!!


http://www.steaknshake.com/menu/hand-dipped-milk-shakes/specialty-milk-shakes/


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

You haven't tried them! They're crispy cookies with a gooey center, with chocolate chips and bits of chocolatecovered caramellfudge.. That beats ramen so hard


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> http://www.steaknshake.com/menu/hand-dipped-milk-shakes/specialty-milk-shakes/


Oh thats just not right!


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> smallara99, the shortest way I can think of to re-explain what others already have is by posting this quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> http://www.steaknshake.com/menu/hand-dipped-milk-shakes/specialty-milk-shakes/


That bacon cheeseburger looks alot like a pet cow I had once..


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> http://www.steaknshake.com/menu/hand-dipped-milk-shakes/specialty-milk-shakes/


Hate!!!!!

I love their Smores shake they had during Halloween.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Oh thats just not right!


Pick me out one I can't decide on witch one to go get!! LOL!!;P


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> You haven't tried them! They're crispy cookies with a gooey center, with chocolate chips and bits of chocolatecovered caramellfudge.. That beats ramen so hard


I dunno . . . You haven't tried my brownies that are small and shaped like balls (dont make nasty comments jeez lol) and powdered sugar on top :drool:


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Hate!!!!!
> 
> I love their Smores shake they had during Halloween.


Side by sides are so good to.....I am going to get one!


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

DUDE! There is a Steak N Shake down in Round Rock, Tx!  ROAD TRIP!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha, your balls are a bit too young for me mate =p I had to!!


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> You haven't tried them! They're crispy cookies with a gooey center, with chocolate chips and bits of chocolatecovered caramellfudge.. That beats ramen so hard



That's it. In a month's time I'll be on the forum complaining how you guys made me fat 



AbraCadaver said:


> That bacon cheeseburger looks alot like a pet cow I had once..


You used to have a pet cow? Awesome. We're planning on buying a small farm in a couple years and I already told my husband that our first milking cow will be named Moo.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

They are like none in Washington . . .


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I dunno . . . You haven't tried my brownies that are small and shaped like balls (dont make nasty comments jeez lol) and powdered sugar on top :drool:


I was thinking of dipping my next P. metallica sac (If I get one) in chocolate and eating it, they are so common LOL!! (totally joking with you!)


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Hahahahahahaha, your balls are a bit too young for me mate =p I had to!!


Bwuahahahaha ! I laughed


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> That's it. In a month's time I'll be on the forum complaining how you guys made me fat
> 
> 
> 
> You used to have a pet cow? Awesome. We're planning on buying a small farm in a couple years and I already told my husband that our first milking cow will be named Moo.


Yeah, me family owns a farm, and I got to name a cow I called her truffle..


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> I was thinking of dipping my next P. metallica sac (If I get one) in chocolate and eating it, they are so commom LOL!! (totally joking with you!)


Nah its cool , made me laugh


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

All this talk of balls and sacs is getting me all worked up!


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> I was thinking of dipping my next P. metallica sac (If I get one) in chocolate and eating it, they are so common LOL!! (totally joking with you!)


I think the texture would gross me out before the taste :barf:


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Hahahahahahaha, your balls are a bit too young for me mate =p I had to!!


Yes that time I can actually say I lol'd I would be in bed by now if it weren't for this thread.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

Those burgers look mighty tasty . . . My mouses name is Bojangles


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> true true I want one too now!


hEY, THERE IS ONE BY PETCO lol!!! Where we are meeting LOL!!!


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

abracadaver said:


> all this talk of balls and sacs is getting me all worked up!


rotflmao !


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> I think the texture would gross me out before the taste :barf:


It would be gooey in the center!


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Those burgers look mighty tasty . . . My mouses name is Bojangles [D


Darn it now I want some Bojangles chicken. I've been craving that since moving away from North Carolina in 2006! The closest one for me is in Arkansas.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> Woah????????


Yeah ?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey, my jokes are just THAT funny.. You have to do some serious typed out laughter for those!


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Yeah ?


I quoted the wrong response LOL!!!


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> hEY, THERE IS ONE BY PETCO lol!!! Where we are meeting LOL!!!


There is ;P Maybe I'll have to convince my dad to get me one.  He will be like why do you want a shake so bad. My reply.........."long story"


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Hey, my jokes are just THAT funny.. You have to do some serious typed out laughter for those!


My room mate (technically moms) was pouring some saturated milk into a bowl , and I asked if it was the same as regular milk , and he said concentrate . GET IT ! ? HAHAHA


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

for redneck:

[YOUTUBE]uyeu8KeTbHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.steaknshake.com/menu/the-original-steakburger/wisconsin-buttery-steakburger/ OMG I NEED TO FIND OUT IF THERE IS ONE IN WASHINGTON !


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

This thread has become the steak n shake and stupid jokes thread, and I LOVE IT!


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> There is ;P Maybe I'll have to convince my dad to get me one.  He will be like why do you want a shake so bad. My reply.........."long story"


Then let the snake go in steak N shake LOL!!!


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

abracadaver said:


> this thread has become the steak n shake and stupid jokes thread, and i love it!


I know ! Mods , please dont delete !


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> This thread has become the steak n shake and stupid jokes thread, and I LOVE IT!


It belongs in the watering hole LOL!! I love it to!!!


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> i know ! Mods , please dont delete !


They have read it & are all at Steak N shake LOL!!!!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe delete all the fighting and stuff, and move it to the WC. That way we can be silly with good concience 

Damn, you beat me to it Rob!


----------



## Redneck (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> for redneck:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uyeu8KeTbHk[/YOUTUBE]


:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> They have read it & are all at Steak N shake LOL!!!!


Ill be right over ;P


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Maybe delete all the fighting and stuff, and move it to the WC. That way we can be silly with good concience
> 
> Damn, you beat me to it Rob!


WC ? I cant go to Watering Hole till im 13 . Mods told me


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Somehow it feels rather feeble to sit here and shuffle fried rice into my mouth.. I feel left out   I'm not apart of the steakyness =(


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder if/when I order a T and/or scorpion I could ask the dealer to pack a meal from Steak n Shake along with it... :drool:


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

robc said:


> Then let the snake go in steak N shake LOL!!!


Simple solution, pillowcase. I need sleep  Oh well!


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Somehow it feels rather feeble to sit here and shuffle fried rice into my mouth.. I feel left out   I'm not apart of the steakyness =(


Me neither . . . MY DADS GIRLFRIEND LIVES IN NORWAY . Sorry , pretty random . Wait , this thread has been random the last 5 pages XD


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Somehow it feels rather feeble to sit here and shuffle fried rice into my mouth.. I feel left out   I'm not apart of the steakyness =(


Lol I had a salad.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Lol I had a salad.


I made a huge bowl of home made Jello and it was nummy :drool:


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> WC ? I cant go to Watering Hole till im 13 . Mods told me


Why was I not surprised at all to read that LOL just kidding with you!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

I feel slightly better now.. I guess I could come and just have some fries.. 

And thats sweet, smallara! She must be an awesome lady=p


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

kylestl said:


> Why was I not surprised at all to read that LOL just kidding with you!


No it actually is funny lol ! 3 more months


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I feel slightly better now.. I guess I could come and just have some fries..
> 
> And thats sweet, smallara! She must be an awesome lady=p


She is  And she lives in Oslo lol


----------



## kylestl (Sep 12, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> She is  And she lives in Oslo lol


Just don't let your dad send her money so she can move over to america


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet! 

I really should go out and do some shopping, but I just cant be bothered..


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I really should go out and do some shopping, but I just cant be bothered..


Its 11 in the morning over there LOL and 2:47 at night over here XD


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, but I haven't slept =p Think I might soon though, it's a couple days since the last time..


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

I think everyone left for Steak n Shake lol.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Yeah, but I haven't slept =p Think I might soon though, it's a couple days since the last time..


Lol . That sucks .


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> I think everyone left for Steak n Shake lol.


You are right . No one is talking LOL


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol and everyone left.

Back on topic. Small just keep something in mind.

If person A calls you stupid, take it up with him. Don't go off on person B and disregard their advice/opinion. Don't say everyone is being mean when person B, D, and G are sitting there trying to help you. You need to take every poster individually. It's not a you vs us thing. We're not pming each other and coordinating how to be meaner to you. If person A, C and F are being jerks, they're doing it alone, not ganging up on you.


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Lol and everyone left.
> 
> Back on topic. Small just keep something in mind.
> 
> If person A calls you stupid, take it up with him. Don't go off on person B and disregard their advice/opinion. Don't say everyone is being mean when person B, D, and G are sitting there trying to help you. You need to take every poster individually. It's not a you vs us thing. We're not pming each other and coordinating how to be meaner to you. If person A, C and F are being jerks, they're doing it alone, not ganging up on you.


Yeah true . Its just alot of times , recently , everybody hasn't been saying stuff in a nice manner . Like I said a spider looked like a B. vagans , someone asked how and I gave my opinions and that set EVERYBODY off . I know Redneck probably remembers .


----------



## smallara98 (Sep 12, 2010)

How was Shake N Bake guys ? LOL


----------



## Terry D (Sep 12, 2010)

*Steak-n-Shake= fairyland*

Yeah, W'sup with the Steak-N-Shake shpeel!? I'm hungry and you guys are killing me....thanks alot. I just checked the telephone directory and there's no such thing in this kuntry-ass town. Listings go from Stay Fresh to Steadman's with nary a steak-name listing in sight. To top that off the att operator beeyotch refused to give me credit even though she wasn't able to give me any number.....:wall:

Guess Taco Bell will have to do.............



Terry


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 12, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!  That was a good one Rob


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 14, 2010)

abracadaver said:


> all this talk of balls and sacs is getting me all worked up!


LmboOoooo


----------

